# Clarrie Hall Dam - Thursday 4/10 - around midday



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi there,

Guy and I are hitting Clarrie Hall Dam tomorrow sometime around 12 noon - 12.30.

Hopefully the bass are hungry.

To get there from Gold Coast, head through Murwillumbah and follow Mt Warning signs. When you get to Mt Warning turnoff - don't turn off. Head towards Uki then towards Nimbin/Kyogle and crack a left at the dam turnoff about 3 k's outside Uki. Drive to the very end of the sealed road (1 km) and you'll see the dam, ramp and gate.

Feel free to join us...


----------

